# Frankenbike once a month in Austin & San antonio



## sam (Apr 22, 2017)

We hold a swap meet once a month in San Antonio and Austin called Frankenbike. Usually just a swap but at this event they put on some stage races too. These first photos are of Bulldog riding in and showing his new built(see it on the Lightweight forum)
Ya'll come
No pressure to buy---always some good deals to find---lies to be told by honest bicycling friends---and something cold to wash it down with. See you next month.........


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 23, 2017)

Author, author....




My buddy Stevo and I rode in early - his black Schwinn in Sam's 2nd photo.
Unfortunately, we couldn't stay to play, because he had family plans and it was an hour to pedal back.
I'll confess to being the guy in the yellow shirt
It's always great to meet friends from the board.

6 photos down in Sam's OP, that's my buddy Lou - his truck and Lenton


----------

